
Logo for Food App. Thoughts? - ftrflyr
https://dribbble.com/shots/2471584-Near-By-Bite-Final-Mark
======
ngoeke
It looks cool. I get the location mark. But is it a person? An animal? I
wouldn't have a clue that this is about food if I saw it without context. All
I'd know was that it's something nearby. Might just be me, but the person-ish
feel to the logo makes it seem like it's a meetup app or something related to
social activities, rather than food.

~~~
ftrflyr
Thanks for the comment. The type that goes with the mark is NearbyBite. I
didn't include it in this version so hope that makes a bit more sense.

~~~
ngoeke
Ahh, sure, of course, with that it makes a lot more sense, that helps loads!

